# Train how soon after flu?



## crushing (May 7, 2007)

I think I had the flu.  Whatever it was, it sucked.  I'm down to 98.7 after having temps hovering near 103 over the last few days and being sick since Thursday.  I still had a fever this morning and a headache from hell.  But I'm feeling much better now.  Fortunately it wasn't a stomach flu, it was bad enough without adding those nasties to it.

Anyway, I missed two MA classes yesterday and I'm going to skip volleyball tonight.

Typically, how long after your temperature is back to normal do you return to the dojang/dojo/ or whatever?  What is the accepted amount of time one should wait out of respect for teacher and fellow classmates?

More specifically, my next class is tomorrow evening.  Is it too soon?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 7, 2007)

Take your time and let your body rest up.  If possible get checked out by your physician and have them give you a time table when you can get back to your regular workout.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2007)

good adbice

Let your body heal a little and get your strength back befor going back


----------



## Carol (May 7, 2007)

PLEASE wait!  

I returned to training shortly after having the flu last year.  My temp shot back up, many symptoms returned, and I caught bronchitis from being so rundown.  I lost 30 pounds in 3 weeks...and a good bit of that was muscle.  When I did finally get back to class I had to build my strength back all over again.  

Please don't push yourself.  It is not worth it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 7, 2007)

What they all said. Don't push it, give your body time to heal. I think tomorrow is too soon. You may find yourself back in bed for a few days if you try getting back to it too fast. Class will wait another week.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2007)

I agree with what has been said by all.

Go back to soon (tomorrow is too soon) get sick again and maybe miss a week maybe much more. Wait a couple of days or even a week, until you feel stronger and then go back at it.


----------



## crushing (May 14, 2007)

This really sucks.  After getting over the flu which lasted about five days I got bronchitis.  I've been hacking up my lungs for a week now and was worried it may be pneumonia.  I kept thinking I was starting to feel better each day only to fall into another coughing fit.  I did finally get to the doctor today.  Hopefully my prescriptions will finally kick this illness to the curb.

I feel really bad because after I miss tomorrow night, it will be two weeks of classes that I missed due to illness.  I feel bad because my classes are pretty small and when one person misses I think it impacts the training of the others.  Like I said at the start, it sucks.

I was hoping that this little rant would make me feel better, but I don't think it has.  Oh well, I did get some cough syrup with codiene in it.  Maybe I'll at least get a good night's sleep. . . finally.


----------



## Carol (May 14, 2007)

crushing said:


> This really sucks.  After getting over the flu which lasted about five days I got bronchitis.  I've been hacking up my lungs for a week now and was worried it may be pneumonia.  I kept thinking I was starting to feel better each day only to fall into another coughing fit.  I did finally get to the doctor today.  Hopefully my prescriptions will finally kick this illness to the curb.
> 
> I feel really bad because after I miss tomorrow night, it will be two weeks of classes that I missed due to illness.  I feel bad because my classes are pretty small and when one person misses I think it impacts the training of the others.  Like I said at the start, it sucks.
> 
> I was hoping that this little rant would make me feel better, but I don't think it has.  Oh well, I did get some cough syrup with codiene in it.  Maybe I'll at least get a good night's sleep. . . finally.



Don't feel bad.  It's important that you get healthy and trust me....no one wants to train with a sick training partner!

Sending you healing vibes over the telecom lines


----------



## Bill Sempf (May 14, 2007)

crushing said:


> I've been hacking up my lungs for a week now and was worried it may be pneumonia.


 
I'll tell you what.

For years I rarely got more than the sniffles.  Seriously, 10 years, no nothing.  I go to the doctor so rarely that they lose my chart every time I do go.  They ask if I have been seeing another physician.

This year, I have a two-year-old in child care.  On January 8th, I got the flu, and on January 12th it progressed into pneumonia.  I didn't have it diagnosed until the 22nd.  I went on a course of antibiotics, but started working out when I started feeling better.

Long story short, *I am still sick.*  No kidding.  I still get these flareups.  My doctor put me on levaquin.  I go through long phases when I need 12-14 hours of sleep.  I get junk in my lungs and stay up all night coughing.  It has been a miserable winter and spring.

So, here is what I have learned.  1) This is apparently the year for it.  Lots and lots of people have been having this problem.  2) The weather isn't helping, but it isn't just that - something IS going around and it ain't pretty.  3) Go to the doctor.  Don't be a hero.  Pneumonia kills people.  4) Don't take cough syrup all the time, you will never clear your lungs.  If your blood pressure is OK, take Mucinex-D during the day, and save the robatussin for nighttime so you can sleep.

And what they say is true - take a break from training and working out.  It seems counter-intuitive, but you need to give your body a chance to heal.  Training uses a lot of the energy you should be using to get better.

As always, IANAD, and this is just my $0.02.  Hope you feel well soon.

S


----------



## Drac (May 14, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Take your time and let your body rest up. If possible get checked out by your physician and have them give you a time table when you can get back to your regular workout.


 
Yes, yes, to Brian you must listen...Returned to training too soon after a bout with the flu because I felt better..Pushing myself in this recovery phrase despite the fact I felt good caused me to have a relapse...


----------



## crushing (May 14, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Don't feel bad. It's important that you get healthy and trust me....no one wants to train with a sick training partner!
> 
> Sending you healing vibes over the telecom lines


 
Thanks for the healing vibes.  I'm starting to feel better already!  



Bill Sempf said:


> I'll tell you what.


 
Thanks for the information and advice.  I'll believe you in that this is the year for it.  I hadn't heard about many people getting pneumonia before this year.  My sister-in-law got it earlier this year and it pretty much took her down for a couple months.  She got really weak and couldn't do much.  My youngest son got pneumonia in February and was sick for about a month.



Drac said:


> Yes, yes, to Brian you must listen...Returned to training too soon after a bout with the flu because I felt better..Pushing myself in this recovery phrase despite the fact I felt good caused me to have a relapse...


 
That's the thing, I didn't work out last week, so I'm not supposed to still be sick!!!!

Thanks for the thoughts and advice.


----------



## qi-tah (May 14, 2007)

crushing said:


> That's the thing, I didn't work out last week, so I'm not supposed to still be sick!!!!


 
My advice would be to not get too stressed out about whether you"ought" to still be sick or not, just listen to what yr body is telling you and accept that yr going to need a little more TLC and rest than usual until you get back to normal. As you pointed out earlier in yr post, that could be a little while. I've also had acute pneumonia after a bout of the flu and it flattened me for a month - yr body doesn't care about "oughts", it just deals with what is.

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Shuri-Ryu-Phil (Mar 13, 2008)

Well out of respect of your follow martial artists in class make sure you are well before going back.
But as far as being sick, you should still do some excersice.It will force your body to sweat out the toxins in your body.And If you get a descent workout going you will feel abit better.
I was recovering from being sick and I had testing comming up my Teacher told me to come any way so I did.I worked up a sweat and half way through testing I was feeling great.
People that say just sit around and rest...are lazt lol.
In Ginchin Funakoshis book Karate-Do my way of life, In the first couple pages he mentions doing Karate when your sick and you will begin to fell better.


----------



## Shuri-Ryu-Phil (Mar 13, 2008)

Well out of respect of your follow martial artists in class make sure you are well before going back.
But as far as being sick, you should still do some excersice.It will force your body to sweat out the toxins in your body.And If you get a descent workout going you will feel abit better.
I was recovering from being sick and I had testing comming up my Teacher told me to come any way so I did.I worked up a sweat and half way through testing I was feeling great.
People that say just sit around and rest...are lazt lol.
In Ginchin Funakoshis book Karate-Do my way of life, In the first couple pages he mentions doing Karate when your sick and you will begin to fell better.


----------

